# Ice Road Truckers



## BV77

Lisa and Tony at the races today
























Tony's brand new truck


----------



## Cydia

That is so sick


----------



## BV77

Sick means good, right? More Alaskan rigs:
My best friend, Ray's truck








Kaleb's truck








My old truck with a set of 45' trailers








mine again , dirty








me in the old Ak Direct truck








NLC truck


----------



## grogan

It's good to see carlile got some new equipment....they have a few dinosaurs around town lol


----------



## BV77

Grogan, I've got lots of albino bristle nose plecos, cyno afra cobue, leleupi, and brichardi. Just say so if you want any and we can hook up some weekend.


----------



## Danio king

i wish i could move to Alaska, Texas sucks way to hot all the time. those are some nice trucks.


----------



## Albino_101

Dude irt is my favorite tv show!!!


----------

